# Sub-contractor available for Martinsburg, WV



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

Presently moving to Martinsburg, WV. I'm looking for new work there. I have an 8.5 foot plow with wings, making it 9 feet and a dump insert with spreader. It can spread bulk product. 20 years experience commercial - all new equipment. I'm looking to sub for someone with commercial properties. I WILL NOT do residential. PM for contact info.

Thanks,

Marshall


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

bump.............


----------

